# HSBC refuses to stamp bank statement duplicate for fiance visa!



## nolita (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am in the process of gathering documents for the fiance visa, I am applying under Category A.

My fiance ordered copies of his past 6 month bank statement from his bank and received them. They are printed on HSBC letterhead paper however there is a "duplicate" sign on each page because he elected paperless statements when he opened his account and the bank can only print duplicates of past bank statements. The only original statement he has is the most recent one.

He went to an HSBC branch to get them stamped but was told by everyone in the bank including the manager that HSBC no longer stamps statements. After hours of arguing, all he got was a letter from the manager stating that he is indeed a customer of that bank and confirming that they refuse to stamp statements. HSBC would not confirm that the duplicates are authentic.

I am very worried that our application might be denied because of that.

Does anyone share similar experience or have suggestions regarding this issue? It just feels like there is a hurdle every step of the way even though we meet all the requirements on paper, it is a bit discouraging.


Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## nolita (Dec 11, 2013)

anyone please?


----------



## ppretty (Jun 13, 2013)

I think since they are printed on original letterhead they should be fine. though I dont see the reason why HSBC refused. Can he try another branch?


----------



## nolita (Dec 11, 2013)

I think it is Hsbc general policy not to stamp, i dont think going to another branch will make a difference. 
Not sure about how the ukba perceives the difference between a "duplicate" printed by the bank and a copy of an online statement printed at home.

I guess it will have to do and I will include a letter explaining the situation as I fail to see any other solution.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

HSBC wont stamp. They charge to send you actual statements, hence no stamp needed. Had all this for my mortgage. They are a pain.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

Do the statements look like regular statements, aside from the 'duplicate' title? For example, same layout, same font, same colour? 
As a paperless customer, I also ordered (Barclays) statements for our previous application and these came through with 'Duplicate' watermarks. 
However, I presume that these were classed as originals in that they came directly from the bank and were not photocopies of statements or internet banking generated documents. We received them through the post and they served the purpose for our application.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

I just completed sponsoring my fiance and ordered my sixth months worth of bank statements from HSBC. They arrived as originals would, all with headed paper, any agreed overdraft. They were concise and as they should be. They did not charge me for my statements either and the process was painless. Not sure what all the fuss is about to be honest! I talked to a lady there and she explained why they didn't stamp and its a completely reasonable and justified reason. You don't need them to be stamped as they are official, nor do you need a letter. 

You will recieve the statements that HSBC mail you in the post and they should reach you with 5 days of ordering them


----------



## nolita (Dec 11, 2013)

JrmHarding said:


> I just completed sponsoring my fiance and ordered my sixth months worth of bank statements from HSBC. They arrived as originals would, all with headed paper, any agreed overdraft. They were concise and as they should be. They did not charge me for my statements either and the process was painless. Not sure what all the fuss is about to be honest! I talked to a lady there and she explained why they didn't stamp and its a completely reasonable and justified reason. You don't need them to be stamped as they are official, nor do you need a letter.
> 
> You will recieve the statements that HSBC mail you in the post and they should reach you with 5 days of ordering them



I ordered as well and received through mail. They are on headed paper and look like original statement, I was just worried because of the "duplicate" watermark, that 's why I tried to get them stamped.

It's good to know that it is is enough for the application, thanks! 
Maybe I am being overcautious, I would just hate to see my application fail or delayed by some technicality.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

nolita said:


> I ordered as well and received through mail. They are on headed paper and look like original statement, I was just worried because of the "duplicate" watermark, that 's why I tried to get them stamped.
> 
> It's good to know that it is is enough for the application, thanks!
> Maybe I am being overcautious, I would just hate to see my application fail or delayed by some technicality.


I completely understand your nerves and its definitely better to be overcautious than not cautious enough! I was a little worried initially when they told me they couldn't stamp or wouldn't write a letter but i was assured by HSBC that they would be as they originals were. Seems like it wasn't the first time they'd been asked the question either, they must deal with issues such as this a lot. UKBA are fully aware that many people will be getting copies of their statements so the duplicate stamp shouldn't even factor.

They should have your fiances address on them too, which is a good thing. Just be sure that none of them are older than 28 days when you make and pay for your online application and you should be good to go.

All the best!


----------

